# International Karate Championships 2006



## nlkenpo (Apr 26, 2005)

Dear Kenpoist,

In 2006 we celebrate 50 years of Kenpo. In 1956 Edmund 'Kealoha' Parker
started teaching Kenpo Karate to the general public. Now, 50 years later
we would like to invite all Kenpo Karate students to join the *Golden
International Kenpo Karate Championships*. Championships that will remind
us  of 50 years of brotherhood amongst all Kenpoists and even all
martial artists in the world.
Edmund 'Kealoha' Parker, Senior Grand Master (1931-1990) felt that
traditional martial arts stagnated. He created his own  unique system, a
masterpiece called 'American Kenpo'. A system, adopted and adapted by
many kenpoists around the globe. Many  mastered Kenpo instructors, some
of whom have trained directly under Mr Parker, will teach you their
interpretation of the  system. Seminars that will guarantee you new
insights.
As a nation, famous for its tolerance and brotherhood, we are extremely
proud to be hosting the Golden IKC, from April 20 to 24, 2006, in
Utrecht, the Netherlands. Please visit www.ikc2006.nl  for details about
registration, seminar schedule, venue and the tournament. If you like a
regular update please visit the website for subscription to our
newsletter.
We would like to welcome you to the Netherlands for the Golden IKC in
2006.

With regards,
The Action Kenpo Master Team


----------

